# Elenco programmi migliori

## Melvin

Ciao,

forse è già stato fatto o forse è una cosa inutile, ma siccome mi ritrovo con il riempire la mia gentoo appena installata di programmi mi chiedevo quali fosseri i programmi migliori o più usati dagli utenti linux, oppure quelli che degnano di essere citati. Io pensavo ad una cosa del genere:

system monitor: gkrellm?

instant msg: Licq

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice/koffice

audio:xmms

video:xine

browser: firefox

p2p: xmule

e se avete altre categorie...

----------

## zUgLiO

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: Kopete

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio:xmms (ultimamente beep-media-player)

video:xine

browser: firefox

p2p: amule

posta: kmail

chat: xchat

----------

## doom.it

system monitor: superkaramba

instant msg: Kopete

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio:JuK

video:mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: lopster

posta: kmail

chat: xchat

----------

## randomaze

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio:xmms

video:mplayer

browser:firefox

p2p:mldonkey

posta:sylpheed-claws

chat:xchat

Aggiungo:

editor:(g)vim

wm:fluxbox

----------

## fedeliallalinea

system monitor: dockapps

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: xmms

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: thunderibird

chat: xchat

----------

## shanghai

system monitor: l'applet bellissima nel pannello di xfce4  :Wink: 

instant msg: Gaim

grafica: gimp2

office: abiword per i testi, e openoffice

audio:xmms

[edit - typo]

video:mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: wine + WinMX  :Very Happy: 

posta: evolution (anche calendario e agenda)

chat: non la uso, w l'istant messaging  :Smile: 

aggiungo:

file manager: rox

shell: aterm

che sono tipi di applicazioni che giocoforza si usano ogni giorno.

----------

## micron

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: licq

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: xmms

video: xine

browser: konqueror

posta: kmail

chat: xchat

----------

## gutter

system monitor: gkrellm

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: xmms

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: evolution

chat: xchat

windows manager: window maker

p2p: lopster

editor: emacs

----------

## bld

instant msg: amsn

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: - (uso xmms,  potessi usare winamp..)

video: xine

browser: Opera, firefox

posta: evolution  NOTA:(mai provati altri)

chat: irssi,xchat[/quote]

----------

## bicci

Aggiungerei:

masterizzazione: k3b

p2p: gift (con gnutella, openft e fasttrack) + apollon

gestione immagini: pixie plus

estrazione cd audio: grip

perdita di tempo: crack-attack, chromium b.s.u.

Ziao  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cagnulein

instant msg: kopete

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: - beep

video: xine

browser: Opera

posta: kmail

chat: xchat

----------

## codadilupo

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio:beepmp+protux+nonmiricordooracomesichiama

video:vlc

browser:firefox

p2p:amule/xmule

posta:evolution

chat:xchat

editor:nano (  :Laughing:  )

wm:fluxbox

x-shell:Eterm

games:return to castle of wolfenstein+frozen-bubble

Coda

----------

## Jecko_Hee

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio:mplayer

video:mplayer

browser:firefox

editor:Emacs

wm:wmaker

gestione files:bash  :Smile: 

----------

## knefas

system monitor: gkrellm2 

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp-1.3

office: non ne sento il bisogno... al max abiword

audio:beepmp

video:mplayer

browser:firefox

p2p:amule

posta:kmail

chat:xchat

editor:(g)vim

wm:kahakai (spacca spacca spacca...)

x-shell:aterm

----------

## toro

system monitor: dockapps

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

office: abiword ( il resto di "ufficioso" non mi serve  :Smile:  )

audio: xmms ( o nel caso ogg123 )

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: amule - lopster

posta: sylpheed

editor: vim

wm: wmaker

file manager: bash

----------

## metnik

system monitor: gDesklets + visori opportuni

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp/Sodipodi

office: openoffice-ximian

audio: beepmp

video: totem

browser: firefox

posta: evolution

chat: xchat

p2p: mldonkey

editor: Anjuta

----------

## comio

system monitor: ps aux/top

instant msg: wall

grafica: 

office: vi

audio: mpg123

video: mplayer -vo aa

browser: links

p2p: scp

posta: mail

editor: vi

wm: login

file manager: bash/mc

 :Razz: 

----------

## tolipth

system monitor: top

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp-blender-xfig

office: openoffice

audio: mplayer

video: mplayer 

browser: galeon

posta: mutt+postfix

editor: vim

wm: * version n+1

file manager: konqueror

newsgroup: slrn

----------

## MyZelF

instant msg: sim

grafica: gimp

office: lyx / openoffice

audio:amarok

video:xine / kmplayer

browser:konqueror

p2p:lopster

posta:kmail

editor:vim

----------

## Danilo

Visto che sta uscendo una bella lista di programmi  che servono a fare... propongo che ne possa scaturire una sorta di piccola guida / lista.

La maggior parte li conosco ma spesso ho perso tempo x cercare qualcosa di veramente valido (e famoso) x ...

Ovviamete non una recenzione x programma ma ad esempio:

```
office/videoscrittura : openoffice, koffice

editor: kate, vim, emacs

```

Cosi' l'utente e' anche spronato a cercare quello che piu' fa x lui (se vuole buone traduzioni dei *.doc va su ooffice se vuole velocita' di apertura su koffice)...

Ciao

----------

## Melvin

sarebbe una cosa utile secondo me... :Smile: 

poi guardando i programmi molti non li conosco, mi vengono alcuni dubbi, per esempio che differenza c'è tra xmule e amule...ecc..

PS: con licq ho problemi con le accentate (èòàùì) non quando le scrivo, ma quando mando il messaggio che le vedo nel box dei messaggi...ho provato a modificare l'encoding dei caratteri ma nulla...nel resto delle cose le vedo bene.

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Visto che sta uscendo una bella lista di programmi  che servono a fare... propongo che ne possa scaturire una sorta di piccola guida / lista.
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra una buona idea... magari per ogni applicazione mettiamo anche il conto delle singole preferenze/voti dati ad ogni programma.

Il risultato della potrebbe poi essere postato anche su gentoo-italia dove già si trova un post che invita a partecipare a questo topic... così da chiedere l'opinione anche di chi non frequenta abitualmente il forum!

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra una buona idea... magari per ogni applicazione mettiamo anche il conto delle singole preferenze/voti dati ad ogni programma.
> 
> Il risultato della potrebbe poi essere postato anche su gentoo-italia dove già si trova un post che invita a partecipare a questo topic... così da chiedere l'opinione anche di chi non frequenta abitualmente il forum!

 

Non chiedo  tanto ma va benissimo. 

Vista la carenza di tempo che ognuno di noi ha (credo di non essere una eccezione) anche solo i nomi raggruppati per categoria sarebbero stati + che sufficienti. 

Ogni informazione in piu' puo' essere solo positiva.

----------

## Vide

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: Sim

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: amaroK

video: KMPlayer (+xine o mplayer)

browser: firefox

p2p: kmldonkey + mldonkey

posta: kmail

chat: xchat

----------

## _jd

system monitor: karamba 

grafica: gimp 

office: crossover office con MS Office

audio: xmms

video: mplayer per i divx, xine per i DVD

browser: firefox 

p2p: xmule

posta: sylpheed claws

chat: xchat

----------

## Melvin

Ho provato a fare i parziali...

system monitor: GkRellm (9)

		SuperKaramba

		Karamba

		dockapps (2)

		gDesklets

		applet xfce4

		ps

		aux/top (2)

Instant Msg: Licq (3) 

		Kopete (3)

		Gaim (8)

		amsn

		wall

		sim (2)

Grafica: Gimp (17)

		Sodipodi

Office: OpenOffice (16)

		AbiWord (3)

		ximian

		lyx

		crossover Office

Audio: Xmms (10)

		Beep-Media-Player (5)

		ogg123

		mpg123

		Protux

		Juk

		Mplayer (2)

		amarok (2)

Video: Xine (7)

		Mplayer (13)

		vlc

		totem

		kmplayer (2)

Browser: FireFox (15)

		Konqueror (2)

		galeon

		Opera (2)

		links

p2p: Xmule (3)

		Amule (4)

		Lopster (4)

		mldonkey (3)

		WinMX(con wine)

		gift

		apollon

		scp

Posta: Kmail (7)

		sylpheed-daws (3)

		Thunderbird

		Evolution (5)

		mail

		mutt+postfix

Chat: xchat (13)

		irssi

Editor: Vim (5)

		Emacs (2)

		Nano

		Anjuta

		vi

WM: fluxbox (2)

		Window Maker (3)

		Kahakai

		login

		* version n+1

File Manager: Rox

		bash (3)

		mc

		konqueror

X-shell: Aterm (2)

		XTerm

Masteriz.: k3b

Gestione Img: pixie plus

Ripping Audio: Grip

Altri: crack-attack

		chromium b.s.u.

		Rtcw

		FrozenBubble

Newsgroup: slrm

----------

## randomaze

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare i parziali...
> 
> 

 

Ottimo. Sei anche riuscito a centrare il "giro di boa" del cambio pagina  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Melvin

 :Cool:   prima di postare ho anche verificato che non ci fossero nuovi post...  :Wink: 

----------

## sendai

editor: vi, kedit

file browser: konqueror, gentoo 

system monitor: Gkrellm

instant msg: Kopete

grafica: Gimp

web dev: Quanta

client ftp: Gftp

office: Openoffice

audio: Xmms

video: Mplayer

browser: Firefox

p2p: Dcgui-qt

posta: Evolution

chat: Xchat[/quote]

immagini: Gthumb

masterizzazione: k3b

lan browser: smb4k

alien search: setiathome, ksetispy   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

WM/DM: gnome 2.x

system monitor: gdesklets e varie applets di gnome

instant msg: Licq

grafica: gimp2

office: openoffice/lyx

audio:beep-media-player (porting GTK2 di xmms)

video:mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: mldonkey (con g2gui front-end)

mail: evolution

newsreader: pan

text editor multifunzione: vim/jedit

IDE (soprattutto pre Java): Eclipse 3 

audio/video rip: grip/acidrip

file manager: nessuno

X-Shell: gnome-terminal

Masterizzazione: k3b front-end per compilation "complesse". mp3burn per cd-audio. cdrecord+mkisofs+dd per le iso e compilation semplici

Image browser: gThumb

Game Server Browser:: xqf front-end

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare i parziali...
> 
> 

 

Attendiamo un altro pò prima di metterli su gentoo-italia, o li aggiungo subito?

Fatemi sapere

----------

## ares

WM/DM: fluxbox versione cvs con patch di akira ( http://fluxmod.dk )

system monitor: un semplice scriptino integrato nella PS1 con lm_sensors (solo temperatura CPU

instant msg: Gaim

grafica: gimp2/sodipodi

office: openoffice-ximian

audio:beep-media-player ( versione cvs )

video:mplayer/gxine

browser: firefox

p2p: amule/giFT+giftui

mail: mutt

newsreader: pan

text editor: vim

radio: rhythmbox/realone

file manager: rox

X-Shell: gnome-terminal/aterm

Masterizzazione: bashburn

Shell: zsh

----------

## Sasdo

beh dai ci metto anche i miei di preferiti...

WM/DM: fluxbox + Rox

system monitor:  gkrellm2

grafica: gimp2

office:  openoffice

audio: xmms

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

mail: sylpheed-claws

newsreader:  pine

text editor: vim

file manager:  ROX

X-Shell:  aterm

Game:  PhobiaIII, Frozen-Bubble, xPilot(non in portage e non capisco perchè), xBoard

----------

## iDarbert

Le scelte del GNOME-addicted   :Wink: 

system monitor: gkrellm2

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: rhythmbox

video: (g)mplayer

browser: epiphany

posta: thunderibird

chat: xchat

----------

## riccio

WM/DM: fluxbox 

system monitor: gkrellm2

instant msg: Gaim

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio:xmms

video:gxine

browser: Mozilla/Firefox

mail: mutt

text editor: vim

radio: gxine/realone

Masterizzazione: xcdroast

Shell: bash

----------

## hardskinone

wm: fluxbox

chat/im: centericq

email: elmo

console: bash

terminale: eterm

browser: firefox

video: qualsiasi cosa basata su xine

editor per tutti i giorni: nano

editor powa: emacs/xemacs

audio: xmms

system monitor: gkrellm2

----------

## lepizuicas

Hi every body!!!

Wondering if any could help me with amule 2.0.0rc in a Gentoo environment.

I can open it and it downlaods alot but after a certain time it stops and shots down.

Don't know wath to do   :Sad: 

Regards

lepizuicas

----------

## Danilo

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

>  *Melvin wrote:*   Ho provato a fare i parziali...
> 
>  
> 
> Attendiamo un altro pò prima di metterli su gentoo-italia, o li aggiungo subito?
> ...

 

Per me era sufficiente gia' una 'ntina di post fa  :Wink: 

Comunque un ottimo lavoro. 

Grazie Randomaze  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

WM/DM: kde xfce4 

system monitor: gkrellm2 torsmo 

grafica: gimp2

image viewer: Gwenview  gthumb 

office: openoffice

audio:xmms

video: xine-ui

browser: Mozilla-Firefox

mail: kmail mozilla thunderbird 

text editor: nano

pdf viewer: Xpdf gpdf 

Masterizzazione: k3b

Shell: bash

//Update: old  && new

----------

## sorchino

WM/DE: kde

system monitor: superkaramba

grafica: gimp2

office: koffice

audio: beep-media-player

video: kmplayer

browser: firefox/konqueror

p2p: amule

posta: kmail

editor: nano

----------

## Danilo

WM/DM: kde

system monitor internet: kdevmon

system monitor process: top (console)

grafica: gimp2

office: openoffice

audio/video:kplayer

browser: konqueror

mail: kmail

newsgroup: knode

bilancio familiare: gnucash

text editor: vim

pdf viewer: Xpdf

Shell: bash

----------

## MonsterMord

Ecco le mie preferenze (per il momento)

system monitor: GkRellm xosview

Instant Msg: psi

Grafica: Gimp Sodipodi

Office: OpenOffice Scribus LaTEX + kile

Audio: Xmms

Video: Xine

Browser: Mozilla

Posta: Kmail

Editor: Emacs

WM: icewm

File Manager: konqueror

X-shell: konsole

Masteriz.: cdrecord

Giochi: crack-attackLast edited by MonsterMord on Sun May 09, 2004 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

system monitor: Gkrellm

instant msg: Kopete

grafica: Gimp2 (MI-TI-CO)

office: OpenOffice

audio:Xmms 

video:Xine

browser: Firefox

p2p: (nn ne uso.....lol!)

posta: Kmail

chat: Kvirc ( :Razz: )

mastering: K3b ( :Razz: )

gioco/fps: enemy-territory

[flame mode]

ambiente grafico: Kde!

[/flame mode]

----------

## Menkalinan

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

office:: latex + physica + gnuplot + oomath

audio: xmms

video: xine

browser: firefox

posta: mutt

editor: vim

wm: fluxbox

file manager: aterm / mc

p2p: wine + winmx

master: k3b

----------

## egolf

Sono in vena di svegliare un veccio post  :Smile:  (come direbbe Shev: meglio tardi che mai  :Razz: ) 

system monitor: wmcpuload + wmnetload + wmbatteries + wmmemload

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp-2.0

office:: ooffice

audio: rhytmbox

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: thunderbird

editor: vim

wm: fvwm

file manager: konqueror

p2p: nicotine

master: k3b

term: aterm

calc galculator / maxima

----------

## ballero

Allora mi aggiungo   :Razz: 

Desktop: KDE

system monitor: SuperKaramba

audio: xmms

video: mplayer / realplayer

browser & mail & newsgroup: Netscape 7.2

text editor: nano

master: simplecdrx

shell: bash

file manager: konqueror

Rss viewer: Knews Ticker

----------

## akiross

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: GAIM

grafica: gimp/blender (3D)

office: openoffice/abiword-gnumeric

audio:xmms/Audacity (edit audio) /BEAST (composing audio)

video:xine/Avidemux (edit video) / mpgtx (tool per mpeg)

browser: firefox  :Very Happy: 

p2p: lopster/xmule

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p2p: wine + WinMX  
> 
> 

 

FOLLE! wine + winmx??? c'hai lopster nativo che a winmx da le palate... omg!

instant msg: amsn

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: mpg123 o xmms

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: lopster + valknut + amule  :Very Happy: 

mail: evolution

chat: lopster

file manager: konqueror

shell: xterm

editor: nano

system monitor: gkrellm

firewall: iptables + kmyfirewall

palm sync: kpilot

desktop environment: kde

login manager: kdm

burning app: k3b

giochi: AMERICA'S ARMY (rox  :Razz: )

----------

## PboY

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

audio: mpd + ncmpc

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: amule

mail: thunderbird

file manager: rox - tux commander

editor: nano

system monitor: torsmo

giochi: americas army

----------

## alexzndr

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: kopete

grafica: gimp

office: openoffice

audio: amarok

video: xine/kmplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: azureus

posta: kmail

chat: xchat

mast: k3b

feed reader: akregator

----------

## luca82

system monitor: torsmo

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp/inkscape

office: openoffice

audio: rhythmbox

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

p2p: mldonkey

posta: evolution

----------

## lavish

system monitor: torsmo

instant msg: gaim

grafica (raster): gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

office (writer): abiword

office (dati): gnumeric

player audio: beep-media-player

video: mplayer

browser (X): firefox

browser (command line): lynx

p2p: amule/nicotine (2 reti 2 programmi, parcondicio)

posta (X): sylpheed-claws

posta (command line): mutt

wm: fluxbox

client irc (X): xchat

client irc (command line): irssi

editor testuale (X): gvim

editor testuale (command line): vim

editor testuale (X): nvu/screem (sono per 2 target diversi)

masterizzazione: k3b

----------

## lavish

Riesumo il thread, dopo più di un anno e mezzo!   :Surprised: 

Le voci mancanti rispetto al precedente elenco, si riferiscono a programmi che non uso più:

system monitor: conky

instant msg: BitlBee

grafica (raster): The Gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

player audio: CMus/mcdp

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: mutt

wm: dwm

client irc: irssi

editor: vim

terminale: rxvt-unicode

masterizzazione:???

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## nikko96

Dove vi sono due preferenze è per la versione testuale/grafica.

system monitor: conky

instant msg: gaim

grafica: gimp

player audio: xmms

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: sylpheed-claws/mutt

wm: fluxbox

client irc: xchat

editor: vim/scite

terminale: aterm

file-manager: rox/mc

----------

## thewally

system monitor: SuperKaramba

instant msg: Kopete

grafica (raster): The Gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

player audio: amarok

video: mplayer

browser: firefox/konqueror

posta: kmail

wm: kde

client irc: xchat

editor: vim/emacs

terminale: konsole

masterizzazione: K3B

----------

## PboY

system monitor: /

instant msg: gaim/centericq

grafica (raster): The Gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

player audio: mpd+ncmpc

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: mutt/sylpheed-claws

wm: fluxbox

client irc: irssi

editor: nano

terminale: rxvt-unicode

masterizzazione: /

----------

## x-dd

System monitor: ksysguard

Instant msg: Kopete

Grafica: Krita

Office: Koffice

Audio: Amarok

Video: Kaffeine

Browser: Firefox

p2p: Amule

Posta: Kmail

File manager: Konqueror

Editor: Kate

----------

## federico

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: gaim

grafica (raster): The Gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

player audio: audacious

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: thunderbird

wm: xfce4/gnome-light

client irc: xchat

editor: nano/scite

terminale: gnome-terminal

masterizzazione: k3b

scanner: nmap/ethereal(wireshark)

scanner wifi: kismet

vpn: openvpn

----------

## Luca89

system monitor: gnome-system-monitor

instant msg: gossip

grafica (raster): The Gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

player audio: rhythmbox

video: totem

browser: firefox

posta: evolution

wm: gnome

client irc: xchat

editor: nano/gedit

terminale: gnome-terminal

masterizzazione: graveman/bonfire/cdrecord

----------

## SteM

Ciao a tutti,

ci sono cos'ì pochi sviluppatori web ?   :Wink: 

Avete suggerimenti per un editor per pagine web ? (magari qualcosa di grafico wysiwyg    :Wink:  ?)

----------

## lavish

 *SteM wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ci sono cos'ì pochi sviluppatori web ?  
> 
> Avete suggerimenti per un editor per pagine web ? (magari qualcosa di grafico wysiwyg    ?)

 

Io faccio del webdesigning e ti dirò.. io uso vim  :Wink: 

Gli editor "what you see is what you get" producono codice pietoso

----------

## Luca89

 *SteM wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ci sono cos'ì pochi sviluppatori web ?  
> 
> Avete suggerimenti per un editor per pagine web ? (magari qualcosa di grafico wysiwyg    ?)

 

Un buon sviluppatore web di solito preferisce editare a mano il codice, in modo da ottenere un risultato più pulito e veloce possibile. Se devi scrivere semplicemente qualche pagina statica puoi usare qualsiasi editor (tipo gedit), se invece devi fare qualcosa di più complesso puoi usare un ambiente tipo bluefish o screem.

----------

## SteM

Si, lo so.

Ma ci sono dei casi in cui sono comodi:

- quando parti con la pagina vuota

- quando devi consigliare un editor a chi non sa cos'è HTML

Grazie !

----------

## lavish

 *SteM wrote:*   

> - quando parti con la pagina vuota

 

.. la scrivi  :Smile: 

 *SteM wrote:*   

> - quando devi consigliare un editor a chi non sa cos'è HTML

 

Gli dici di imparare l'HTML visto che è molto semplice  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *SteM wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ci sono cos'ì pochi sviluppatori web ?  
> 
> 

 

No, in genere subappaltiamo  il lavoro   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

browser: firefox

office: OpenOffice.org

api win: wine

TUTTO IL RESTO: KDE e tutti sw che si integrano con lui (da kate a kmplayer, da kontact a kdevelop, da krdc a ksudoku, ecc ecc ecc)

Che dire, adoro l'integrazione che solo KDE sa darmi  :Cool: 

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Che dire, adoro l'integrazione che solo KDE sa darmi 

 

Prendero' legnate ma e' troppo facile e l'hai messa su un piatto d'argento  :Smile:  C'e' un altro sistema operativo che propone un'integrazione simile a quella di kde  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *SteM wrote:*   - quando parti con la pagina vuota 
> 
> .. la scrivi 
> 
>  *SteM wrote:*   - quando devi consigliare un editor a chi non sa cos'è HTML 
> ...

 

Concordo sul fatto che il codice prodotto dagli applicativi WYSIWYG sia pietoso ma penso che questo tipo di programmi vengano in contro alle esigenze di molti appassionati o non addetti ai lavori (ma spesso, anche agli addetti).

Sotto linux esiste NVU ma tra crash e interfaccia (e il fatto che se scrivo codice XHTML lui me lo ammazza) dopo mezza giornata di lavoro ti viene meglio e prima scrivere tutto in un editor di testo.

Tuttavia sono convintissimo che un buon applicativo WYSIWYG per pagine web sotto linux porterebbe al sistema operativo molta pubblicita' e probabilmente una fetta di mercato in piu'.

ps: se a qualcuno interessa in qualche modo macromedia dreamweaver (la versione 4 mi pare) funziona con wine (o piu' facimente con cedega)

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Che dire, adoro l'integrazione che solo KDE sa darmi  
> 
> Prendero' legnate ma e' troppo facile e l'hai messa su un piatto d'argento  C'e' un altro sistema operativo che propone un'integrazione simile a quella di kde 

 

Se l'altro sistema operativo (a parte che kde non è un sistema operativo  :Laughing:  ) è win allora o non conosci win o non conosci kde, la differenza è più che abissale  :Cool: 

----------

## mrfree

Dopo mesi e mesi di tentativi ho trovato quello che secondo me è attualmente il migliore client ftp multipiattaforma

FireFTP (estensione per Firefox)

Vediamo se dovrò ricredermi quando potrò compilare il nuovo filezilla sotto linux  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

system monitor: X

instant msg: centericq || tmsnc

grafica (raster): The Gimp

player audio: mp3blaster || cplay

video: mplayer

browser: firefox || links2

posta: evolution || mutt

wm: ude

client irc: irssi

editor: vim

terminale: xterm (-bg black -fg green -fn 8x13)

masterizzazione: gnomebaker || cdrecord

Ciauz

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Dopo mesi e mesi di tentativi ho trovato quello che secondo me è attualmente il migliore client ftp multipiattaforma
> 
> FireFTP (estensione per Firefox)
> 
> Vediamo se dovrò ricredermi quando potrò compilare il nuovo filezilla sotto linux 

 

Hai ragione anche se, quando ho la possibilità, uso mc!  :Smile: 

Per il resto:

system monitor: torsmo

instant msg: centericq || gaim

grafica (raster): the gimp

grafica (vettoriale): inkscape

player audio: amarok

video: mplayer

browser: firefox

posta: mutt

wm: fluxbox

client irc: xchat

editor: vim || gvim

terminale: urxvt

masterizzazione: k3b

file manager: thunar || mc

Ciao!

----------

## lucapost

system monitor: barra di dwm

instant msg: la webchat di gmail

voip: skype (sto pensando di migrare a qualche client sip...)

grafica: gimp

player audio: cmus

video: mplayer

image viewer: feh/mirage

browser: firefox

posta: webmail di gmail

wm: dwm

client irc: irssi

client ftp: fireftp/curl

editor: vim 

terminale: urxvtc

masterizzazione: cdrecord/growisofs

file manager: pcmanfm (quando è installato...)

----------

## lucapost

tutto sommato è cambiato poco.

system monitor: xmobar

instant msg: la webchat di gmail

voip: skype

grafica: gimp

player audio: cmus

video: mplayer

image viewer: feh/mirage

browser: chrmoium

posta: webmail di gmail

wm: xmonad

client irc: irssi

client ftp: curl

editor: vim 

terminale: urxvtc

masterizzazione: cdrecord/growisofs

file manager: pcmanfm

----------

## ago

system monitor: gkrellm

instant msg: emesene

grafica: gimp

player audio: audacious

video: vlc

image viewer: chromium

browser: chromium

wm: openbox

client irc: quassel (core+client)

editor: kwirte/nano

terminale: konsole

masterizzazione: k3b

file manager: dolphin

de: kdebase-startkde

networkmanager: wicd

----------

